# Agile Septor 727



## Verbius (Jan 10, 2009)

Yo I'm friggin torn I was looking at the LTD SC-607 and the Ibanez 7320 but then I saw this 
*Agile Septor 727 Black Flame*


And I'm strangely intrigued. Does anyone know about this guitar? Here's the link: Agile Septor 727 Black Flame at HomeOld .

Looks like a sick ass guitar...curious about the pickups etc.


----------



## Kronpox (Jan 10, 2009)

I have one. After I got it, I stopped playing my 607b entirely and ended up selling it. Now the 727 is my main guitar. With a pickup upgrade it is a beast of a guitar. Thicker neck than the 607b, but very comfortable.


----------



## AgileLefty (Jan 10, 2009)

i ordered a custom version of this guitar back in May. it will finally be shipping out to me on monday so i'll let ya know how i like it.


----------



## AZ7 (Jan 10, 2009)

Kronpox said:


> I have one. After I got it, I stopped playing my 607b entirely and ended up selling it. Now the 727 is my main guitar. With a pickup upgrade it is a beast of a guitar. Thicker neck than the 607b, but very comfortable.



What kind of pups did you upgrade to? Thanks!


----------



## Kronpox (Jan 10, 2009)

Lundgren M7 bridge and Dimarzio X2N neck. The M7 is tight as hell and the X2N screams


----------



## errnestoo (Jan 10, 2009)

Kronpox said:


> Lundgren M7 bridge and Dimarzio X2N neck. The M7 is tight as hell and the X2N screams



Now THAT sounds like an interesting combo


----------



## st2012 (Jan 10, 2009)

You'll want to change the pickups but after that you'll have yourself a sick ass guitar.


----------



## amonb (Jan 10, 2009)

The prices are so cheap... what gives?


----------



## Verbius (Jan 10, 2009)

Kronpox said:


> With a pickup upgrade it is a beast of a guitar.



I actually just saw that they carry one with EMG 707's....so I'm all over that thing....it looks sweet. I like a bit beefer neck cause I have big hands...not long fingers so I can actually wrap my hand around better with a bit of a bigger neck...sweet I'm so stoked someone turned me on to them...


----------



## El Caco (Jan 10, 2009)

amonb said:


> The prices are so cheap... what gives?



They are reasonably priced imports, that's all I think.


----------



## Verbius (Jan 10, 2009)

s7eve said:


> They are reasonably priced imports, that's all I think.


I thought they were made in America...but what do I know??


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 10, 2009)

They are Korean Imports and are great guitars for the money. I owned a Septor 727 and only let it go cuz my picking "technique" suffered due to the TOM bridge not being recessed. All in all a great guitar - just make sure you get a case for it if you get it cuz finding one that fits is a bitch.


----------



## eegor (Jan 10, 2009)

I really wish Kurt had these black ones in stock when I ordered mine, I much prefer ebony boards of the maple one on my Tribal Purple Septor. It's a fantastic guitar, but I still would have preferred this one.


----------



## Verbius (Jan 10, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> only let it go cuz my picking "technique" suffered due to the TOM bridge not being recessed.



So on their Floyd Rose Licensed...those are recessed though right? It's just like your typical Floyd? Like this one : http://www.rondomusic.com/interceptorpro27.html:shred:
Yeah their floyds are "recessed" like any other floyd guitar.


----------



## Izebecool (Jan 10, 2009)

Agile Interceptor Pro 27 Black Flame EB at HomeOld

Is that the one youre talking about with the LFR? I say go for it I would tottaly get one if I had some cash to throw down on it. Just make sure you want a 27" scale. Im kind of skeptical about that I would like to try one out first before I would spend that much just because I dont know if I personaly would like a 27".


----------



## Verbius (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah i think I'm going to get it. 27" will be fine for me considering my hands when spread go from the 1st fret to the 17th. .. (that's both hands on a 25.5). And I'm down tuned to drop G so GDGCFAD....so it'll have some bow and arrow feel to it...I'll take a picture when I get it.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone know those agile LFRs are as low-pro as the ibanez lo profile floyds?
Anything higher would get in the way of your picking hand right?


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 10, 2009)

Man I love the agile septor 727. I didn't think they'd have another run anytime soon but go figure. I almost like them as much as the 7 string ghost agiles.. ALMOST. I do prefer the passive routes of the 727, however. kurt should really introduce some passive routed 7 string ghosts w/ a 27" scale. I'd be fucking sold then.


----------



## AgileLefty (Jan 11, 2009)

Verbius said:


> I actually just saw that they carry one with EMG 707's....so I'm all over that thing....it looks sweet.


 
that is actually the only thing that makes mine a "custom" 

that and the fact that it's left-handed. i should have it on wednesday next week. this has been the LONGEST 8 months of my entire life!!!



amonb said:


> The prices are so cheap... what gives?


 
the "Agile" brand is owned by Kurt from Rondomusic. he has an OEM factory in Korea that makes these guitars for him. he has absolutely no advertising costs, no store front, and to my knowledge only an employee or two to pay.

those are the main reasons why he can offer neck-thru 7 strings with name brand parts like EMG, Grover, Tone-pros for under/around $600.

up until a few years ago, he had a store in New Jersey. of course by the time i found out about Rondo, he had closed up shop and moved up north


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 11, 2009)

Agiles look sweet.


----------



## Edroz (Jan 11, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Anyone know those agile LFRs are as low-pro as the ibanez lo profile floyds?



they feel nothing like a Lo-Pro trem. they are similar in feel to an OFR.





silentrage said:


> Anything higher would get in the way of your picking hand right?




it's a preference thing. some have problems with OFR style trems getting in their way when playing, some don't. i've always felt equally comfortable on both . 

it's something you would have to try out for yourself to decide.


----------



## paintkilz (Jan 11, 2009)

ive been lookin at these lately too, and wondered what the necks on them were like..im more an ibanez neck guy, but i can tolerate the LTD profile....or seein as how im gonna lose most of the money in resale, i could take the neck and sand it down so it would be thinner...


----------



## Groff (Jan 11, 2009)

paintkilz said:


> ive been lookin at these lately too, and wondered what the necks on them were like..im more an ibanez neck guy, but i can tolerate the LTD profile....or seein as how im gonna lose most of the money in resale, i could take the neck and sand it down so it would be thinner...



Their profiles are very much like LTD/Schecter (which are the same), but with a flatter radius.


----------



## Jak3 (Jan 14, 2009)

I just order one of these...

Goin crazy waitin for it.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Jan 19, 2009)

Get zee Agile. you wont regret it.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 15, 2009)

so Virbius, did you order one?


----------



## Verbius (Feb 16, 2009)

Yup got it awhile back...it's awesome!


----------



## lctdmf (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice guitar!

Love that flare too


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow that looks beautiful! Any way you could record a sample or video for us to watch/ listen? Were there any defects or problems when you got it?


----------

